# I dropped Bud off today



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

I brought Bud back to the shelter cause it was time for his neuter then he would be placed into adoption to find his forever home. Well there was a new guy working there and he would take him. He was looking for a small dog and said how cute he was. Said Bud will help him with the ladies too Haha! they made a cute pair. it made dropping him off easier knowing he didnt have to spend another night at the shelter. Yay for Bud!


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

Good News!!!







That always helps!







You give the man the bed too?


----------



## dr.jaimie (Mar 23, 2004)

no i didnt have the bed with me..and Bud had started playing rough with the bed a week ago and i took it away and gave him a comforter instead...guess i will wash the bed and use it ...


----------



## kodie (Aug 24, 2004)

lol... hes a bully!


----------



## I found nemo (Feb 23, 2006)

Aww Jaimie,
Good -Luck to Bud.. Lucky to have spent time with you and Parker..



Andrea~


----------



## sassy's mommy (Aug 29, 2005)

Awwwww................I love happy endings!


----------



## 3Maltmom (May 23, 2005)

Congrats to you and Bud. Yipeeeeee


----------



## Holliberry (Feb 5, 2005)

aww I'm so happy for Bud. Thats great news!


----------



## steponme (Aug 26, 2004)

Great News. I'm so happy he has found a home.


----------



## Scoobydoo (May 26, 2005)

What fantastic news Jaimie, I am sure Bud will be very happy with his new dad, and I sure am glad all worked out well for him







He is one lucky little guy that you took him in and gave him so much TLC when he needed it the most, well done Jaimie


----------



## Boobookit (Dec 3, 2005)

Oh, Jamie, I am so happy that Bud found a forever home.....He deserves that and he was so llucky to have found you and Parker. I am sure he must have been a handful but you are one great lady!!

Marie & Pacino


----------



## Brinkley & Neyland's Mom (Jun 14, 2004)

Yay for Bud!


----------



## Char-Luv-4-Maltese (Feb 26, 2005)

So glad to hear Bud has a forever home. 

Char


----------



## Carla (Aug 30, 2005)

That's the best news. I agree it does help knowing he's going to a forever home.

Carla & Shotzi


----------



## Maidto2Maltese (Oct 19, 2004)

Jamie,
So great to see bud found a good home! Sounds things worked out well for all involved!!


----------



## Zoe and Bella's mom (Jan 23, 2006)

I am so glad you found such a good home for Bud









ginny & zoe & bella


----------



## Bonnie's Mommie (Mar 2, 2006)

Way to go, Bud!







And you, too, Jaimie, for taking him in in the first place.


----------



## danah (Jan 8, 2005)

Way to go Bud!







Best wishes in your new forever home and bless you Jaimie for taking him when he needed someone the most.


----------



## Kisses-4-Princess (Dec 4, 2005)

Jaimie, I am sure he is going to miss you a lot! I'm so glad everything worked out for him!


----------



## MissMelanie (Feb 13, 2006)

Thank you for letting us know. I am sure Bud will find a great friend and a forever home.

Good job you did!









enJOY!
Melanie


----------



## Bijousmom (May 29, 2005)

I love happy endings.







Congratulations for both of you.


----------



## Cosy (Feb 9, 2006)

I'm so happy for Bud and his new master (altho Bud will most likely master him). 
Bud is very fortunate to have had you, Jaimie, to rescue him!


----------

